# Dogwalk Nightmare (Dog Agility Video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Look how high the jumps are for the dog too..... twisty courses.

Shows why I teach a 2on/2off !!! :wild: (BTW, for agility newbies, when our dogs come down the dogwalk they HAVE to step in the yellow (hm... looks like it's the 'blue' or 'white' at the bottom) or the entire run is disqualified...)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

In spite of the contact issues- that dog seems very good!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

NG? NG is what my husband used to write on stuff that was broken. "No Good"


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Holy cow she is FAST! Nice dog!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, GET them contacts !!!! Cool video, what breed of dogs ? Look GSD, but then not really.............. 

Gets me with some dogs bouncing back & forth with both front legs through the weaves. I know my crew don't have it down 100%, but neat to see when a dog does each step with front feet like supposed to.............


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

LuvourGSDs said:


> what breed of dogs ? Look GSD, but then not really..............


I agree- I thought it looked more like some kind of hound dog or pointer, but then from this angle- it does have a rather GSD-like head. But that thin tail is what throws me off- not sure I've seen a GSD with such a thin rat tail





EDIT- I wonder if it is a dobbie/GSD cross.
EDIT x2- Wow- that dog is absolutely crazy fast, no!?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That last video was awesome. Very nice dog and great handling


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I love how he's so strict and yelling to get the dog to stay on the start line and the dog COULD CARE LESS! Whatever Dad........... I want to GO!!!!!!

Now I thought the dog was a Border Collie. They come with short coats (but I could be wrong!).


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like my mates Kelpie. As quick as him too


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I love how he's so strict and yelling to get the dog to stay on the start line and the dog COULD CARE LESS! Whatever Dad........... I want to GO!!!!!!
> 
> Now I thought the dog was a Border Collie. They come with short coats (but I could be wrong!).


 My guess is that the dog is a Kelpie. Their heads do have a GSDish look but they are smaller and lighter boned. Their working style and temperament are similar to BCs (more BC sized too). They come in black, brown, red with or without tan points.
















































Here is a really great one running agility:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok, now I think it's a Kelpie!!! ( I told you I could be wrong just a bit earlier  )


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

My Grandfather had a Kelpie and a Heeler when i was younger, Awesome dogs, never seen a dog jump as high as a kelpie. Ours used to run at the wall and then ninja over the fence. Side gates got to about 7ft before he finally stopped getting over, he still tried though. Never went anywhere, just wanted to sit on the front verandah.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I've never heard of a kelpie before. Found this video- and I agree, definitely looks like a kelpie.





EDIT- Sorry AgileGSD- I didn't see your post with all the pics on the previous page before posting this... Looks like you covered it. :toasting:


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

wildo said:


> I've never heard of a kelpie before. Found this video- and I agree, definitely looks like a kelpie.:


There an Australian sheep dog, One of the best herding dogs you will ever have, Its said they have dingo in them, as well as collie. 
I dont know much about US kennel clubs but i'm pretty sure there not recognized by the AKC

Also Im pretty sure a kelpie holds or held the world record for highest jump


----------



## DarkestUnicorn (Sep 6, 2010)

I knew i would find it as soon as i posted 
Tall-puppy syndrome grounds Riley, the wonder dog who flew too high


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh- I've never heard of such a thing. This is absolutely insane:


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

wildo said:


> Oh my gosh- I've never heard of such a thing. This is absolutely insane:
> YouTube - 2008 Casterton Kelpie Festival High Jump



My 5 month old female would be a great candidate for this......

At 12 weeks she would climb over the dog gate. At around 14-16 weeks she was jumping my fence with me standing right next to her. I began stacking two gates, one on top of the other in the door way to keep her contained.... (I work from home and wanted to keep her in my office so I could watch her during play time while allowing me to still work)....she climbed up and over both! With 3 gates she can climb to the top but there isn't enough room between her back and top of doorway to fit! 

Agility here we come! Need an outlet for this drive for sure


----------

